# Visiting boyfriend in Dubai



## savvina (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm hoping somebody can shed some light for me. Before anyone says read the stickies, i have already.

So here is the deal...

My boyfriend has been offered some contract work in Dubai. He could there from 6-12 months. He would like me to go with him. I know it is illegal for us to live together. His work will be providing accomodation for him.

As a british passport holder i've been told i shouldnt really be asked what my business is in Dubai when i get to the airport, they just stamp it then i move on my way. From what i've understood i can be in the country 60 days before i have to leave. I've been told by a couple of friends i could leave and come back as many times i like beauty of having a british passport i guess. I would be staying with him. 

Do police come door to door checking all occupants are married? I would be travelling to Dubai after he has already settled. If i wear a ring on my ring finger i guess it would also less conspicuous. Would we have to show a marriage license??

So any light shed on the matter would be very much appreciated as i am having sleepless nights dreaming about being arrested!

Savvina

P.S. he wouldn't be sponsoring me i would just enter as a tourist and make my way to his. I've been told as a british passport holder i dont need to show evidence of where i am staying.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Savvina

First of all holding a British passport is NOT any different to holding a passport of any of the 33 designated countries.

it does not exempt you from been asked why you are coming into the country, your answer however is usually irrelevant(unless you say you are hear for criminal reasons) as they may be just been friendly.

It would be impossible for him to sponsor you unless you are his wife.

The time you can stay has not been 60 days sine July last year, on entry you will now be stamped for 30 days and allowed to stay 40.

I have never seen the police inspect homes looking for unmarried couples(only for overcrowding) this generally only happens if somebody reports you, therefore don't P off the neighbours.

other alternatives would be to stick to the law, stay elsewhere or get married:clap2: 

If you plan to wear a ring to look less conspicuous then why not just go all out and set a date for the wedding.

.


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Hi Savvina

You'll get 30 days automatically on arrival. After that, you'll get a "grace period" of ten days in which to get your extension. You don't have to leave the country to do this, just go to the DNRD in Dubai and pay around 700 dhs. This will give you a total of 70 days before you have to leave the country (30+10+30). Quite painless. After that, you can nip in and out to a neighbouring country same day and get another 30+10+30= 70 days before you have to leave again. 

I would also be interested to know how many times this can be done in total, but 6-12 months should be OK.

You shouldn't be asked about the nature of your business here, but the reply would be simple: "I'm visiting!".

You may be asked where you are staying in Dubai, in which case you say "Jumeirah/Marina/...." 

I think there are sufficient posts about cohabiting. As far as I know, Dubai is not under Taliban rule, and I have never heard of a Door-to-Door Marriage Certificate Checking Division of the police, although I am prepared to be enlightened. You may come under the radar of the MI5, though.

Not really. Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## savvina (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi,


Thanks for the responses. It is way too early to get married. But i could drop it into some conversations

My boyfriend has mentioned that we would most likely be doing day trips perhaps across the Oman border (i've always wanted to visit Oman) so i will have plenty of opportunities to leave the country.

I do have to admit though that it is very confusing that so many websites are saying different things!

Thanks though


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I would just like to clarify that as per immigration law the maximum period you can stay in the UAE as a tourist from one of the 33 exempt countries is 60 days; one 30 day stamp on arrival plus one 30 day extension within the country by visiting DNRD as LaFolie has described. The "grace period" is not a legal right and if you overstay you run the risk of being fined (whether or not this happens seems to depend on who you see at Immigration, but in my opinion it's not worth the risk). However, if you are doing trips to Oman you will get a new 30 day stamp every time you come back into the UAE. Just keep an eye on the dates and you'll be fine 

The police do not come door-to-door looking for unmarried couples. I haven't been asked to show our marriage certificate for anything other than arranging my husband's sponsorship. However, that doesn't change the fact that cohabiting is illegal, so (as you have probably picked up from other posts) the key here is discretion. Providing you don't get into trouble with the police for any other reason that might prompt them to look into your status I doubt anyone will even ask. Some people choose to wear "wedding" rings or refer to each other as husband and wife, but it's up to you. 

Try not to worry too much - only the horror stories about Dubai reach the British press. There are millions of expats living a normal life here


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

katiepotato said:


> I would just like to clarify that as per immigration law the maximum period you can stay in the UAE as a tourist from one of the 33 exempt countries is 60 days; one 30 day stamp on arrival plus one 30 day extension within the country by visiting DNRD as LaFolie has described. The "grace period" is not a legal right and if you overstay you run the risk of being fined (whether or not this happens seems to depend on who you see at Immigration, but in my opinion it's not worth the risk). However, if you are doing trips to Oman you will get a new 30 day stamp every time you come back into the UAE. Just keep an eye on the dates and you'll be fine
> 
> The police do not come door-to-door looking for unmarried couples. I haven't been asked to show our marriage certificate for anything other than arranging my husband's sponsorship. However, that doesn't change the fact that cohabiting is illegal, so (as you have probably picked up from other posts) the key here is discretion. Providing you don't get into trouble with the police for any other reason that might prompt them to look into your status I doubt anyone will even ask. Some people choose to wear "wedding" rings or refer to each other as husband and wife, but it's up to you.
> 
> Try not to worry too much - only the horror stories about Dubai reach the British press. There are millions of expats living a normal life here


It's 30+10+30. Really. Perhaps the term "grace period" is not correct, and of course it's advisable to renew before the end of the first 30 days, but what you get in total is 30+10+30 = 70 before you have to leave.


----------

